# شرح برنامج hap الجزئ الثالث



## light man (25 يناير 2010)

الى كل اخواني و الى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي طالما كان مرجعنا اهدي الجزئ الثالث من شرح برنامج هاب تتمة لما بدئته مع الاخ خالد وانشا الله ينال اعجاب الشباب 
وهي اللينك جزئ ثالث.
http://www.4shared.com/file/205451404/438261f7/HAP______.html
ومشان زيادة الخير 
هي الجزئ الثاني .
http://www.4shared.com/file/67996723/f336fca4/___HAP.html
وهي الجزئ الأول .
http://www.4shared.com/file/53608023/90206e46/___HAP_420.html

وهي مشروع مثال عن الموضوع 

http://www.4shared.com/file/205468528/43681033/DISABLED_CHILDRENS_ASSOCIATION.html
وانشا الله الجزئ الرابع و الاخير قريبا .
واي استفسار انا جاهز و اذكرونا اخواني بصالح الدعاء 
​


----------



## light man (26 يناير 2010)

*ملاحظة*

ملاحظة :
بالنسبة للمشروع 
نوع الأنظمة المستخدمة و هي دكت سبليت أو فانكويل مع تغذية فريش خارجي مباشر
طبعا يجب فك ضغط المجلد ووضع المجلد المفكوك في المسار project داخل مسار التنزيل للبرنامج و من ثم عند فتح البرنامج تحديد الملف الجديد او اذا لم يظهر نذهب الى find ومن ثم نحدد المسار المطلوب و نعلم التشيك بوكس و الباقي على رب العالمين




​


----------



## fadi kabes (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي و ربي يجعلها مي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## has2006 (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
اصبح الان الموضوع كامل ومتكامل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الملفات المجمعة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## light man (26 يناير 2010)

مشكورين اخواني و اتمنى على الادراة اضافة الموضوع الى موضوع الاخ خالد


----------



## م شهاب (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا طيب


----------



## مهندس/علي (27 يناير 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسة انا كنت فاكر ان الهاب معضلة بس مع الشرح الوافي دة لاقيتة سهل جدا مشكور اخي


----------



## majdy82 (27 يناير 2010)

جزا ك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمدماياتي (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس لو تعمل جميل ارغب بتنزيل البرنامج عندي


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على ما قدمت وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد دوالي (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (27 يناير 2010)

ربنا يجزيك الخير يا أبو النور ويبارك فيك و يرحم والدلينا و والديك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (27 يناير 2010)

طبعا لازم نضل نزن على راس الإدارة حتى يحطوها بالمثبتة هههههههه


----------



## ابن العميد (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## ابوالبدر (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## MESBAH (28 يناير 2010)

1,2,3 viva l'algerie


----------



## MESBAH (28 يناير 2010)

viva l'algarie 1-2-3 
vive bladi


----------



## MESBAH (28 يناير 2010)

biladi oua in djaret alia azizaton oua kaoumi oua in danou alaya kiramo.tahya el djazaier .blad eshohada.


----------



## الدكة (28 يناير 2010)

رائع جدا ... جاري التحميل


----------



## sosodeep (29 يناير 2010)

الف شكر إلك و لخالد حبايب القلب

والله أنا قرأت الجزيين السابقين بس لسا ما طبقت شي عالبرنامج فإنشاء الله هالمرة بكمل وبجرب

الله يسلم إديك على الشرح الأكثر من رائع

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وفي ميزان حسنات والديك الذان أحسنا تربيتك و تعليمك

وبإنتظار الجزء الررابع


----------



## light man (29 يناير 2010)

*شكر*

مشكورين اخواني وانشا الله الجزئ الرابع قريبا ومشكورة الادارة على تلبية طلبنا و التثبيت وارجو على جميع الاخوان ممن لهم اي ملاحظة او استفسار عدم التردد لانو كل ما زادت الاسئلة كل ما زاد البحث و بالتالي المعلومات
:77:
​


----------



## aly sobhy (29 يناير 2010)

احسنت مشكور يااخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدماياتي (30 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ولكن عندي سؤال ماذا يقصد بweight bulidingفي يحديد (weather) ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الدكة (31 يناير 2010)

بس في سؤال ... بالنسبة للمشروع المرفق ، هل يمكن تحديد version الربنامج اللي ح يشتغل عليه 
4.2
4.34

وشكراً


----------



## aly sobhy (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود بارك لله فيكم


----------



## light man (31 يناير 2010)

الدكة قال:


> بس في سؤال ... بالنسبة للمشروع المرفق ، هل يمكن تحديد version الربنامج اللي ح يشتغل عليه
> 4.2
> 4.34
> 
> وشكراً


المشروع اشتغل عندي عال 4.2 اي نسخة بعدها يمشي الحال :78:


----------



## ابو_عصام (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابن العميد (3 فبراير 2010)

ليت مان طبعا الادارة مصلحتها من مصلحة الاخوة الاعضاء وكمان يشرفنا عرض جميع المواضيع الفعاله وتثبيتها 
بس  لو ثبتنا جميع المواضيع يبقي كأننا مثبتناش اي واحد فيهم  وطبعا الاولوية للمواضيع الحرجة اللي لازم تكون في عقول المهندسين زي التصميم ببساطة والتنفيذ ببساطة برضه والحكاية كلها فكر و ديمقراطية بحته تحتوي علي بس99 % ديكتاتورية
الديمقراطية معناها " حكم الشعب بالشعب للشعب"


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (3 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور. الله يجعلها من ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## light man (3 فبراير 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> ليت مان طبعا الادارة مصلحتها من مصلحة الاخوة الاعضاء وكمان يشرفنا عرض جميع المواضيع الفعاله وتثبيتها
> بس  لو ثبتنا جميع المواضيع يبقي كأننا مثبتناش اي واحد فيهم  وطبعا الاولوية للمواضيع الحرجة اللي لازم تكون في عقول المهندسين زي التصميم ببساطة والتنفيذ ببساطة برضه والحكاية كلها فكر و ديمقراطية بحته تحتوي علي بس99 % ديكتاتورية
> الديمقراطية معناها " حكم الشعب بالشعب للشعب"


ربنا يخليكم لها الشعب :77:الفقير هههههه وتعيش الديمقراطية


----------



## المهندس عماد جمال (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير . فأ نت نعم الاخ والصديق المفيد والصالح لاخوانه المهندسين . واشكرك كثيرا وادعو الله ان يوفقك فى دنياك وان يجعل مثواك الجنه ...................امين ...............المهندس عماد جمال
شكرا جزيلا ,,,,


----------



## emely (6 فبراير 2010)

لأو سمحت حابه اسال شو نوع البرنامج اللي منزل عليه الشرح لانو بعد التحميل ما رضي يفتح وطلعلي فايل مش موجود


----------



## حسام محمد (8 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر يا معلم 
عنجد جهد طيب منك 
موفق يا نوار 
سلام


----------



## محمد سمير غانم (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله يجذيك خيراً علي هذا المجهود الرائع واحنا في انتظار الجزء الرابع


----------



## خبير الاردن (9 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## zanitty (10 فبراير 2010)

مبروك التثبيت يا معلم
عقبال تثبيت الاكتاف


----------



## ابن العميد (10 فبراير 2010)

شايفك يازنتيي


----------



## zanitty (10 فبراير 2010)

حبيبى يا مهندس اسامه يا ابن العميد


----------



## حسام محمد (10 فبراير 2010)

يا الله يا أبو النور ناطرين الجزء الرابع ع أحر من الجمر 
موفق ان شاء الله 
سلااااااااااااام


----------



## الرزيقى (10 فبراير 2010)

جزال الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووور

الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو النور

و ميرسي اويابن العميد الغالي على التثبيت


----------



## رشاد حمود (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك يارجل الضوء


----------



## احمد عبدالله نجم (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
بس انا حاولت كتير افتح المشروع على البرنامج زى ما حضرتك قولت بس للاسف مش بلاقيه ينزل فى البرنامج 
و بعدين مش لاقى find و مش عارف افتح المشروع 
ارجو الافادة و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابن العميد (16 فبراير 2010)

جزي الله الاخوة خير الجزاء علي المواضيع الجميلة جدا جدا


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 فبراير 2010)

وجزاك خيرا كثيرا على المتابعة اخي ابن العميد


----------



## sari1923 (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مراد ج (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور كتير كتير كتير كتير كتير كتير يا مهندس يابارع


----------



## جسر الأمل (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا...................


----------



## appess (21 فبراير 2010)

*شكر*

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
سؤال للشباب هل الهاب هو أفضل برامج حساب الحمل و اختيار التجهيزات أم أن هنالك برامج أخرى


----------



## mohsamir1 (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي تلاجه توشيبا من خمس سنين تلاته باب 
فجاه من كام شهر ارتفع صوتها ولكن لم يحدث بها اي خلل في وظيفتها
وفجاه من يومين تلاته مابقتش تفصل نهائي
قلت احايلها شويه وغيرت درجه الفريزر والكابينه للاعلي 
لكنها لم تفص
كان الحل لغايه ما اجيب حد للصيانه لاني مش فاضي
ان كل ساعتين افصل الكهربا عنها تلات ساعات وبليل افصلها خالص
لمده يومين فقطططططط
وفجاه دلوقت ولم تكمل اليوم التاني علي هذا 
فصلت
قلت كويس ربنا يهديكي
ولكنها لم تعمل بعدها
الضوء بداخلها منور كما هو
لكنها لم تعد تعمل سكووووووووون تام
في ايه انا مش فاهم حاجه
حد يطمني ضروري فيها اكل كثير واخاف يبوظ وفيها حاجات في الفريزر


----------



## حيو الأسد (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وجزالك الله خيرا وسنعمل على البرنامج بشكل جيد


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا نزات البرنامج لو تفضلت الرقم السرى والكود


----------



## saher haz (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## saher haz (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## محمود power (4 مارس 2010)

لن اقول لك اكثر من ان الله سبحانه وتعالي سوف يجزيك عن هذا العمل خير الجزاء انشاء الله


----------



## مستريورك (7 مارس 2010)

مشكورين وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## marwan kasasbeh (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## kalosh (8 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخي و ربي يجعلها مي ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مؤيد غازي (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عليما (11 مارس 2010)

thnx alot


----------



## أهلاوووووى (12 مارس 2010)

ياريت تنزل برنامج hap4.2


----------



## eng_taha_a (14 مارس 2010)

thanks alot for this books


----------



## خبير الاردن (15 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## احمد دوالي (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## موظف بريد الشفاء (17 مارس 2010)

متشكر ياباشا


----------



## lawlaw (20 مارس 2010)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## السيد احمد (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (1 أبريل 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## باسم عبداللة (2 أبريل 2010)

جزا الله القائمين على هذا


----------



## noursaied (2 أبريل 2010)

جزا ك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فؤاد الشوافي (2 أبريل 2010)

اخي بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة جدا 

تقبل مروري


----------



## mmbelal (7 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## allaboutr (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطاقة المتجددة (9 أبريل 2010)

جزالكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Magdi.sharqawi (10 أبريل 2010)

رحم الله والدينا جميعا وزادك الله ووالديك فضلا وعلما وبارك لنا ولك فى الاهل والذرية


----------



## خبير الاردن (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## tarek elshaf3e (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير...............مشكور يا اخى جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## onemanofkind (16 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر وإن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rady163 (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انا شغل فى الامارات فورمان دكت فى شركه كبيره فى ابو ظبى ونفسى استقر فى مصر واشتغل هنا ممكن حد يساعدنى اميلى [email protected]


----------



## ammar-sl (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن توضيح 
هذه المخارج من الهاب




http://up101.9ory.com/v/10/05/03/02/54350234470.bmp


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (10 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك زجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## حيو الأسد (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وما بدنا تطول غيابك


----------



## مهندالمهندس (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"
ممكن التوضيح كيفية فتح المشروع؟
شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## lharcha (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق نصر (30 مايو 2010)

جذاك اللة خيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## Ahmed Shennawy (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا..........


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... لو سمحت رفع الجزء الثاني مرة ثانية


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (10 يونيو 2010)

أنا لم أسثخدم ال هاب من قبل لكن الشكر كله للمهندس الكويتي الذي أصبح موضع ثقة في محلها


----------



## المهندس مضر (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم ، لكن رابط الجزء الأول والثاني لايعملان ، يرجى إعادة رفعهما


----------



## abo .saqr (11 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (11 يونيو 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخى وعزيزى ....​والله لا اجد من عبارات الشكر والتقدير ما يوفيك حقك على مجهودك الرائع ووقتك الثمين , جعلهما الله فى ميزان حسناتك بعدد حروف ما قدمت من خير وعلم نافع لمن احتاج اليه ,ومن اراد المعرفة,ومن استزاد بعلمك ,ومن جدد معلوماته وتذكر ماقد نسى , ومن استغل وقت فراغه فى تصفح علم نافع , قذلك خيرا من ضياع وقته فيما لا يجدى وربما اغضب رب العالمين .. فبمجهودك ياعزيزى قد فعلت الخير كل الخير, جزاك الله عنا كل خير.
اللهم اغفر وارحم موتانا وموتاكم ,واحياؤنا واحياؤك, واحبابنا واحبابك , اللهم آمين آمين آمين يارب العالمين....


----------



## ايمن الكبره (11 يونيو 2010)

*شرح جميل جدا​*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ايمن الكبره (11 يونيو 2010)

*شرح جميل جدا​*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​ولكن للاسف الرابط الثانى لايعمل


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (12 يونيو 2010)

hello my fiend
could you please upload part 2 again because there is somthing wrong on it
thank you for helping


----------



## محب للخيرات (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## مهندس تكييف حديث (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اخواني شرح برنامج hab الجزء الثاني لايمكن تنزيله لأن الرابط غير صالح الرجاء تنزيله مره اخرى مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 يونيو 2010)

جزا ك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااا


----------



## hooold (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير لي زمن أبحث عن شرح هذا البرنامج الرائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد البيومي حسن (20 يونيو 2010)

الجزء الثاني و الثالث غير متاحين بالموقع
أرجو الإفادة من أحد الأعضاء
شكرا


----------



## elpond (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يونيو 2010)

links are not valid 
plse activate 
or, better turn into attached files
most thankful for you


----------



## عصامحافظ (1 يوليو 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا على المجهود داعيين الله وضعه في ميزان حسناتك
الرجاء التكرم بإعادة رفع الجزء الثاني


----------



## محمد البيومي حسن (3 يوليو 2010)

أرجو إعاده تنزيل الجزء الثاني
الكلام لجميع الأعضاء
شكرا


----------



## ابن كسار (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الموضوع القيم .

وما زلنا ننتظر الجزء الرابع بفارق الصبر .

فهل من مجيب ؟


----------



## mech_mahmoud (18 يوليو 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> links are not valid
> plse activate
> or, better turn into attached files
> most thankful for you



هذا رابط به شرح الاجزاء الثلاثه
http://www.2shared.com/file/Hh9x0Cin/HAP_123.html


----------



## وائل عبده (20 يوليو 2010)

ياريت يا هندسه تحط رابط اخر للجزء الثاني لانه غير موجود


----------



## وائل عبده (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ياهندسه الجزء الثاني وصل


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمدعبدالمؤمن (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا يا هندسة وربنا يكرمك


----------



## mr.ahf1 (29 يوليو 2010)

*not valid file link*

:18:



The file link that you requested is not valid.​


----------



## mr.ahf1 (29 يوليو 2010)

The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or try to make a search.


----------



## hamidmadrid (31 يوليو 2010)

part2 pleaz ,


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على وزادك علما - ولكن أرجوا تفعيل الرابط الخاص بالجزء الثانى لشرح الهاب لآنه لا يعمل


----------



## seso ramadan (2 أغسطس 2010)

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kawanawzad (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بس للجزء الثاني عندي مشكلة ما اقدر انزلها ممكن تساعدوني


----------



## kawanawzad (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس اذاممكن جزء الثاني و كنصيحة اول خطوة كيف ادخل لهذا المجال اي مجال التكييف مع العلم انا مهندس تكييف وعملت كثيرا في مجال الصيانة بالابنية مثل الفنادق والمستشفيات اريد نصيحتك للدخول في باب التصميم مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## شادي فضل الشريف (5 أغسطس 2010)

إلى الأخ العزيز الجزء الثاني غير موجود عند التحميل أرجو الإفادة العاجلة
على الأميل [email protected]


----------



## kawanawzad (5 أغسطس 2010)

ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الجزء الثاني؟


----------



## kawanawzad (7 أغسطس 2010)

ارجوكم الجزء الثاني ما اقدر انزلهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (7 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو من الاخوة الأفاضل شرح الجزء الأول والثانى لأن الرابط الخاص بهم لا يعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kawanawzad (7 أغسطس 2010)

بالنسبة لspaces
لازم ندخل كل فراغ بوحدها مو؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kawanawzad (10 أغسطس 2010)

اخوي بس ليش وين ما افتح البرنامج واسوي فتح المشروع ما يبين على القائمة مع العلم اني حاطة المشروع بال project


----------



## كريم الفضلي (12 أغسطس 2010)

رمضان مبارك على الجميع انشاء الله وبالخصوص أسرة الموقع الكرام أدام الله عطاءهم واعطاهم مايتمنونه انشاء الله الكريم العزيز. وبعد يا أخي light man أنار الله طريقك في الدنيا والأخرة انّ الرابط للجزء الثاني من شرح البرنامج هاب لا يعمل ويصعب تنزيله مع التقدير .


----------



## kawanawzad (16 أغسطس 2010)

ماكو مساعدة اهنا؟ليش ولا واحج يحاوبني؟


----------



## د.محبس (16 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت


----------



## الشاعري11 (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه 
وللاخوان هذا لنك للجزء الثاني 
http://www.4shared.com/document/OM0T9JD7/___HAP.htm


----------



## Eng-Ali.I (20 أغسطس 2010)

رجاءا اخي رابط الجزء الثاني لايعمل , اذا امكن اعطائنا رابط جديد او اعادة تحميله مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## north star (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amer4000 (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باش مهندس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zaki5555 (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نور محمد علي (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووور يامعلم بانتظار المزيد


----------



## haytham9d (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## elsafy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء الجز الثانى لا يعمل


----------



## دايناميك (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلامو عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الجزء الثاني من الشرح غير مجود 
أرجو من الإخوه إعادة رفعه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sony20052005 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جداا على المجهود الرائع ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
وفى انتظار الجزء الرابع


----------



## sony20052005 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

دايناميك قال:


> السلامو عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الجزء الثاني من الشرح غير مجود
> أرجو من الإخوه إعادة رفعه
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 
الصفحه رقم 13 من الموضوع فيها لينك شغال للجزء التانى تفضل بتحميل


----------



## ahmed bary (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر على هذه الهديه الرائعه وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 
وفرج الله كربنا وكربك


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم اللة خير بس انا لقيت يرامج كتيييييييير عن التكييف ومش عارف اختار اية هوة كلو ينفع فى كلو ولا اية بالضبط 
اعزرونى انا جديد فى المجال ومش عارف ابدأمنين 
عاوز حد يبسطلى الموضع


----------



## ثائر محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

( فضل العالم على العابد كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب) 
ما شكرني من لم يشكر من جرت نعمتي على يديه 
بارك الله بكم وفيكم وعليكم 
إن الله يحب اللذين يقاتلون في سبيله صفاً كأنهم بنيان مرصوص 
قاتل الله الجهل


----------



## م/شريف حامد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسي اكون مهندس ناجح في التكييف اعمل اية


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزا ك الله خيراااا*


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور علي المجهود 
ربنا يجزيك خير
ان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## romiooo7 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مطلوب الجزء الرابع ربنا يباركلك


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (3 أكتوبر 2010)

من فضلك يا بشمهندس ممكن تعيد رفع الجزء الثانى من تعليم برنامج الهاب - لأنى بحاول تنزيله من مفترة كبيرة وبيعطينى نفس الرسالة " ارتباط الملف غير صالح" جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## شبيب صالح (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شي طيب وجميل ويدل ع براعة طارح الموضوع


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت يأخى تشوف ليه لينك الجزء الثانى من شرح البرنامج ليه مش عايز يتحمل 
وشكرا لك


----------



## eng_medhat11 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*الصفحه رقم 13 من الموضوع فيها لينك شغال للجزء التانى تفضل بتحميل*


----------



## عبولو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج ممتاز جدا


----------



## poro1 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (11 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى احمل الجزء الثانى للبرنامج لكن الرابط شكله تالف 
اتمنى رفعه من جديد 
وشكرااا على الجزئين 1/3


----------



## م. يامن خضور (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل وجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ارجو المساعدة يا اخوانى 
عندى مشروع مستشفى كبير و الحمد لله ربنا وفقنى و عملتله حسابات الاحمال و كل شىء على برنامج ال hap وطبعا موجود فى ملف projects جوة البرنامج بس فى مشكلة و هيا ان الجهاز عندى اتفرمت و عملتله ويندوز جديد بس قبل كدة خدت ملف المشروع من جو البرنامج من ملف ال projects و بعد ما عملت ويندوز ستبت البرنامج تانى و دخلت ملف المشروع جوة ملف ال projects فى البرنامج فى drive c 
المشكلة اللى انا بواجهها انى لما دخلت المشروع فى البرنامج تانى ما بيشتغلش ليه مش عارف
ارجو ممن عنده معلومة تساعدنى ان يمدنى بها و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## tayseer_eng (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع.


----------



## zanaty2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررر
بس الجزىئ التانى من الشرح فيه مشكله مبيتحملش ممكن تحلهالى


----------



## adroo2010 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يا اخى لم اجد الجزء الثانى فهل هناك مشكل فى تحميل ام مادا


----------



## adroo2010 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى خالد


----------



## helal73 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## مصطفى عبد منجى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## saadehhaytham (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وربي ينور دربك من كل قلبي


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الجزء الثانى فى مشكلة فى التحميل


----------



## nakhla (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف الجزء الثاني غير موجود ياريت حد يبعتة شكرا


----------



## elagy55 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى light man الرابط الثانى مش شغال ياريت يكون فى حل بسرعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elagy55 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

light man قال:


> الى كل اخواني و الى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي طالما كان مرجعنا اهدي الجزئ الثالث من شرح برنامج هاب تتمة لما بدئته مع الاخ خالد وانشا الله ينال اعجاب الشباب
> 
> وهي اللينك جزئ ثالث.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/205451404/438261f7/HAP______.html
> ...


اخى light man الرابط الثانى مش شغال ياريت يكون فى حل بسرعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## helal73 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zanaty2010 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng\Ashraf (26 نوفمبر 2010)

جززاك الله خيرا


----------



## ABKRENO (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس 
على هذا الشرح الوافى المتكامل العناصر 
بس اتمنى منك
ان تضيف رابط الجزء الثانى لان 
الرابط الموجود حاليا لايعمل
واكرر شكرى العميق لك مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندس الحضرى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ......... بس ارجو رفع الجزء الثاني مرة اخري لان الرابط لا يعمل حتي تعم الفائدة


----------



## osmanzoair (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## أبو تين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

light man قال:


> الى كل اخواني و الى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي طالما كان مرجعنا اهدي الجزئ الثالث من شرح برنامج هاب تتمة لما بدئته مع الاخ خالد وانشا الله ينال اعجاب الشباب
> 
> وهي اللينك جزئ ثالث.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/205451404/438261f7/hap______.html
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا وكل المشاركين. شكرا لكم فقد استفدت من هذا الجزء المقتبس وأعجبني وجود أخيار يساهمون في تعليم غيرهم.


----------



## عاشق تراب القدس (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف الف شكر على المجهود المتميز


----------



## okasha79 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل اولا جزاك الله كل خير
ثانيا الجزء الثاني ملفه مفقود, فهل من الممكن تنزيله مرة اخرى ؟
وشكرا


----------



## سيدحسن1 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا تم تنزيل مثال والحمد الله
ولكن تتمه لذلك برجاء وضع المخططات الخاصة بهذا المثال حتي تتم الفائدة


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا جماعه حد يساعدنى*

انا لسه مشترك جديد فى المنتدى ومش عارف احمل الشرح ياريت حد يعرفنى كيف احمله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (14 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحتو ياريت حد يعرفنى كيف احمل الاجزاء لان انا محتاجه ضرورى ومش عارف احمله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيدحسن1 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم okasha79 
اليك رابط الجزاء الثاني من شرح برنامج الهاب
http://www.4shared.com/document/rq1hOCFd/__online.html


----------



## okasha79 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزاك كل خير
ومستنيين الجزء الرابع باذن الله


----------



## سيدحسن1 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
وخيرا جزاك 
بالنسبة للجزء الرابع هذا يطلب من مهندس نوار صاحب الموضوع ربنا يكرمه ويجزيه خيرا الجزاء


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

light man قال:


> الى كل اخواني و الى هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي طالما كان مرجعنا اهدي الجزئ الثالث من شرح برنامج هاب تتمة لما بدئته مع الاخ خالد وانشا الله ينال اعجاب الشباب
> وهي اللينك جزئ ثالث.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/205451404/438261f7/hap______.html
> ومشان زيادة الخير
> ...




*بارك الله فيك على الموضوع المتميز والمجهود الكبير

ولي طلب : اذاممكن شرح طريقة التنصيب وكذلك شرح البرنامج بالصور , سوف تضيف لموضوعكم بصمة متميزة تشكر عليها , انا اعرف ان فيها شغل لكن انت قدها ان شاء الله .

تحياتي لك وللجميع​*


----------



## adroo2010 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/OM0T9JD7/___HAP.htm

يا اخوانى هدا هو الرابط للجزء الثانى بالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## الريحانى123 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس أحمد وأكثر من أمثالك وجعله فى موازين أعمالك


----------



## ABKRENO (26 ديسمبر 2010)

زادك الله من علمة وواسع فضلة واكرمك بنزلة على هذا المجهود العظيم
ولى رجاء اخى الكريم 
وهو ان تقوم بوضع لينك الجزء الثانى لانة لايعمل منذ فترة


----------



## ABKRENO (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرأ اخى الكريم لقد قمت بتحميل الجزء الثانى من الروابط السابقة
ولكنى اريد ان اثنى على هذا العمل العظيم
وفقك الله وذادك من علمة


----------



## mohamed ibrahempp (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير 
بس اللينك للجزء الثانى مش شغال


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (6 يناير 2011)

لينك الحزء الثانى مش شغال


----------



## ا ب ج د (6 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fofofo (21 يناير 2011)

مجهود جميل بس لو ترفع اللينك التاني يااااااااااا


----------



## goor20 (25 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## ديوبوينت (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا للملتقى


----------



## ديوبوينت (25 يناير 2011)

رابط الجزء الثانى لا يعمل


----------



## life_4ent (29 يناير 2011)

تسلم على الموضوع الرائع بس رابط الجزء الثاني لا يعمل وياريت ترفعه من جديد جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## firashameed3 (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك , الجزء الثاني لم ينزل


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للاخ صاحب المشاركة بهذا الشرح الوافي وأشكر جميع الاخوان الذين اعادو تحميل الرابط للجزء الثاني


----------



## ziadkhpa1972 (5 فبراير 2011)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندس اشرف بدر (5 فبراير 2011)

متشكر جداااااااااااا


----------



## هوزحطيكلمن (7 فبراير 2011)

عمل رائع وفق الله القائمين عليه


----------



## جون سينا1 (7 فبراير 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جون سينا1 (7 فبراير 2011)

ممتاز على هذا الموضوع


----------



## كمال تلاوي (7 فبراير 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## هوزحطيكلمن (8 فبراير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء المثال المرفق لا يعمل مع hap 4.4 هل توجد طريقة لفتحه . انا حاولت ولكنني فشلت


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحن بأنتضار الجزء الرابع


----------



## mohaned alaa (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً علي المجهود الجبار والاكثر من رائع..حقيقة تستحق كل التقدير والاحترام وفي انتظار الجزء الرابع..وبالنسبه للمشروع المثال هل يمكن ان ترفع له مخطط حتي يوضح توزيع المساحات والشكل العام للمبني..ودمتم


----------



## fofofo (20 فبراير 2011)

ياريت المساعده يريت حد يرفع الجزء التاني لانه مش شغال خالص


----------



## زنوبتي (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك اللة فيك


----------



## زنوبتي (20 فبراير 2011)

الاخ الاستاذ عماد ارشد اتمنى ان تساعدني في كيفية تصميم شبكة مجاري صرف صحي


----------



## زنوبتي (20 فبراير 2011)

اريد المساعده رجاء


----------



## زنوبتي (20 فبراير 2011)

اتمنى لو تنزلو برنامج swer cadلكي نتعلمه رجاءا


----------



## fofofo (21 فبراير 2011)

ياريت حد يرفع الجزء التاني مش شغال بجد


----------



## djellel75 (21 فبراير 2011)

thx


----------



## قمريس (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
الشرح الثاني غير موجود ولا يتم تحميله ممكن تبعتلنا اياه من جديد؟؟ وجزاك الله خيرا
[email protected]


----------



## mohamed26 (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed26 (23 فبراير 2011)

اريد المساعده فى الحصول على الجزء الثانى لبرنامج hap
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## m7md3shor (25 فبراير 2011)

فى انتظار اعادة رفع الجزء الثانى 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كمال تلاوي (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## fofofo (1 مارس 2011)

طب وبالنسبه للجزء التاني مش شغال ياريت حديرفعه


----------



## fofofo (7 مارس 2011)

ياريت ياجماعه لو في اي شخص معاه الجزء التاني يعيد رفعه وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## أمجد أبي صعب (16 مارس 2011)

مشكوور اخي الكريم
بس لو تكرمت تحمل رابط الجزء الثاني لانو مش عم يتحمل


----------



## eng - mahmoud (19 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر*

الف شكرا على البرنامج وعلى الشرح 
وبعد اذان المهندس صاحب الموضوع 
ان قمت بتجميع الثلاثة اجزاء حتى يتم تحملهم مرة واحد 
وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا

http://arabsh.com/gu40eo8qodmb.html​


----------



## fofofo (24 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على رفع الجزء التاني


----------



## onemanofkind (26 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يا شباب


----------



## rania82 (29 مارس 2011)

متى سوف يتم تنزيل الجزأ الرابع, نرجوا منكم الإسراع.


----------



## supersalah (31 مارس 2011)

الجزء الثانى من مشاركة العضو سيد حسن1
http://www.4shared.com/document/rq1hOCFd/__online.html


----------



## م/ على (4 أبريل 2011)

الجزئ الثاني .
http://www.4shared.com/file/67996723...a4/___HAP.html
لا يعمل الرابط عند التحميل اعد تحميله لو سمحت


----------



## بطل الحرارية (9 أبريل 2011)

أرجوا الافادة عن استمرار تسرب المياه من خطوط التكييف المركزي داخل المباني المغلقة وهل ممكن معالجتها بطرق هندسية معتمدة حيث أن اعمال الصيانة تعمل لها بصفة دورية إلا أن الموقع يطل على البحر ارجوا الإفادة عاجل


----------



## abada cool (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 أبريل 2011)

*بعد أذان البشمهندس light man*

مجهود رائع والله يستحق التقدير والاحترام
بعد اذنك ان قمت برفع 3 أجزاء من الشرح + المثال على الميديا فير
ومرة تانية 1000 1000 1000000 شكر على المجهود الرائع

http://www.mediafire.com/?hh3w92t0rp0devb​


----------



## engelshamy (21 أبريل 2011)

بجد ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد احمد الفار (29 أبريل 2011)

اى حد يدلنى ازاى انزل الشرح


----------



## romady (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed alhmad (1 مايو 2011)

لايعمل بعد فك الضغط


----------



## noreldin2000 (6 مايو 2011)

اخينا الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## mahjas (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الزميل Light man
مجهود رائع جدا و مساهمة و خدمة كبيرة و الله يوفقكم و يسدد خطاكم
الله يجلها في ميزان حسناتكم

ارجو الانتباه الى ان رابط تنزيل الجزء الثاني فقط لا يعمل والروابط الباقية كلها تعمل

وشكرا


----------



## mahjas (7 مايو 2011)

الاخ و الزميل medoo2011m
مليار شكر و الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وزوز (11 مايو 2011)

الجزئ الثاني مش موجود والله يعطيكم العافيه على التقديم
وجزكم الله خير


----------



## mahjas (11 مايو 2011)

لزميلنا الكريم وزوز المحترم السلام عليكم
ستجد رابط لتنزيل الجزء الثاني في صفحة 13 (مشاركة الزميل الشاعري11) من هذا الموضوع و كذلك في صفحات اخرى سابقة و لاحقة ولكني اذكر صفحة 13 و لا اذكر في اي صفحات اخرى و ان لم تجده اعلمني رجاءا
و شكرا


----------



## asd_84 (15 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك واعانك على استكمال ما بدأت أنت وإخوانك الذين يبذلون وقتهم الغالي لخدمة إخوانهم


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2011)

asd_84 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك واعانك على استكمال ما بدأت أنت وإخوانك الذين يبذلون وقتهم الغالي لخدمة إخوانهم


هو انت لسه عايش يا صديق 
ادعى بقى لاخونا نوار و لكل اخواننا السوريين ان ربنا يثبتهم على الحق و ينصرهم على القوم الطغاه


----------



## الطيب عبد الرحمن (17 مايو 2011)

في انتظار الجزء الرابع

نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.مدحت (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم.لكنني لم استطع تحميل الجزء الثاني حيث انه في كل مرة يعطيني رسالة بان الملف غير صالح
على عكس الجزئين الاول والثالث
ارجو المساعدة بشدة


----------



## mohamedabdelraouf (27 مايو 2011)

*لو ممكن يا باشمهندس*

معاك اخوك المهندس محمد عبد الرؤوف انا شغال في التركيبات وحدات مناوله الهواء واتعلمت مؤخرا ارسم مشاريع تكييف اوتوكاد فلو حضرتك عندك مشاريع ممكن اشتغل فيها معاك مقابل مبلغ من المال يبقى ده اضافه ليا من حيث الخبرات الي ممكن اتعلمها منك وبردوه ماديه لان بعد الثوره الموضوع بقى ضعيف جدا ماديا :70:ارجو ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك


----------



## غسان م (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (12 يونيو 2011)

جعلة الللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وحيد الخلية (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع ونحن في انتظار الجزء الرابع .................


----------



## esam179 (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن ماس (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mahmoud gamal1989 (25 يونيو 2011)

الرابط بتاع شرحhap الجزء التانى غير متاح ممكن ترفعه تانى وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد يس (27 يونيو 2011)

تم تجميع الملفات الثلاث للمهندس خالد العسيلي ونشيد بالمهندس light man صاحب الموضوع الاصلي
http://www.mediafire.com/?dduwgvpx4fuuugp
واليكم شرح hap ehelp لصاحب المشاركة المهندسAshraf Naeem
http://www.4shared.com/document/_GdEPJwW/HAP_eHelp.html?


----------



## karim1500 (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ياريت الجزء الثاني لأن الملف محدوف من 4shared


----------



## مثنى الصايغ (19 يوليو 2011)

نشكر لك مشاركتك .... جزيت خيرلً


----------



## zerak1977 (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و عافاك


----------



## الأمين حسن (27 يوليو 2011)

thanks for this efforts


----------



## ahmed_20 (2 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس عموره (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس عموره (2 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت يا جماعة مشروع تكيف مركزى كامل
_......_ارجو المساعة ...والله ولىالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## maream.mr (20 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## عبد المنعم فرج (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (26 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك بس لينك الجزء الثانى مش شغال
*


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكور اخي و ربي يجعلها مي ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## نفرتاري (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على المجهود القيم


----------



## north star (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ردا على إن قوما عبدوا الله سبحانه رغبة فتلك عبادة التجار و قوما عبدوه رهبة فتلك عبادة العبيد وقوما عبدوه شكرا فتلك عبادة الأحرار
م.نوار احمد 
وما نحن الا عباد لله وتجارمع الله واحرار معه


----------



## subzero1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شرح اكثر من رائع ومجهود من انسان كبير وفى انتظار شديد للجزء الرابع وارجوا ان يكون ملحق بمثال تطبيقى وعملى لمشروع حقيقى يوضح كل خبايا واسرار برنامج الهاب------------شكراً


----------



## احمد رجب هاشم (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا رابط الجزء الثانى لايعمل


----------



## en8714 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير عننا جميعا ولكن انا عندي الرابط الثاني مو شغال ممكن تحثوه علشان الشرح يكمل عندي


----------



## Eng-Nidal (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كتير لمجهودك اخي (((((((((((( الرابط الثاني لا يعمل وشكرا ))))))))))


----------



## محد انور (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الجزء الثاني غير موجود ياريت تحمله مشكور


----------



## العراق الى الابد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل لكن رابط الجزء الثاني غير شغال كما اسلف الاخوة 
ارجو من حضرتك او من اي من الاخوة ممن لديه الملف اعادة رفعه للاهمية ودمتم بخير


----------



## م علي هلال (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا أخى العزيز لكن رابط الجزء الثانى لا يعمل


----------



## احمد المصري77777 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mobsher (23 أكتوبر 2011)

نسأل الله أن يجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسنات أبيك رحمه الله...........ومشكور انت ايضا


----------



## الصقرالجارح (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا شباب


----------



## ben_sala7 (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ben_sala7 (9 فبراير 2012)

الله يكرمك انا عندى سؤال عن الواجهات الزجاجيه مش عارف ادخلها ازاى ع البرنامج يعنى عندى مشروع الواجه كلها زجاج لودخلتها كشباك البرنامج بيرفضها ارجو منك الافاده وشكرا


----------



## fathi alzoiy (9 فبراير 2012)

بنسبة للمشروع فيجب عمل ارشف واخذ الملف بعد الارشفة الموجود في الارشيف الي امتداده e3a ثم وضع هذا الملف في الارشف والمجلد الي رفعة انت في البروجكت وبعد ان تفتح البرنامج من عندك يجب عمل Retrieve تختار الملف الموجود في حطية في الارشف وهكذا يفتح في اي كمبيوتر اخر


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررعلى الموضوع بس الجزء التانى غير متوجد نرجوى تنزيل الجزء الثانى مرة اخرى وشكــــــــــــرا


----------



## adiloman (9 فبراير 2012)

اخي الرابط التاني مابيعمل اخي


----------



## darshoo (9 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخى بس رابط الجزء التانى لايعمل ارجو تصحيحه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ben_sala7 (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك والله انا ماشى ف البرنامج بشرحك بس 
بس برده الطمع ف العلم حلو ممكن المخططات بتاعت المشروع اللى منزله عشان المشروع يبقى كامل 
ويبقى الموضوع ككل واضح نظرى وعملى 
ولك منا الف شكر


----------



## fathi alzoiy (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير عايز استشارة ياجماعة الخير انا اول مرة استخدم برنامج هاب فادخلت بيانات المكتبة دراسية وهي كاتالى 12*7*3.9 وبه اضاءة 864 وات وعدد الاشخاص 20 الحائط الجنوبي 12*3.9 به اربع نوافذ مساحة الواحد 1.2*2.9 بالفريم والحائط الغربي 7*3.9 ومعامل الامان 5% محسوس 5% كامن 10 % لتسخين وخترت تيرمنل يونت والحرارة المطلوبة 25 الترموستات وتسرب طول الوقت فطلع الحمل 29.8 كيلو وات هل هذا منطقي وهل تعتمد على اختيار نوع نظام التكييف


----------



## fathi alzoiy (23 فبراير 2012)

*افيدون بارك الله فيكم*

السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير عايز استشارة ياجماعة الخير انا اول مرة استخدم برنامج هاب فادخلت بيانات المكتبة دراسية وهي كاتالى 12*7*3.9 وبه اضاءة 864 وات وعدد الاشخاص 20 الحائط الجنوبي 12*3.9 به اربع نوافذ مساحة الواحد 1.2*2.9 بالفريم والحائط الغربي 7*3.9 ومعامل الامان 5% محسوس 5% كامن 10 % لتسخين وخترت تيرمنل يونت والحرارة المطلوبة 25 الترموستات وتسرب طول الوقت فطلع الحمل 29.8 كيلو وات هل هذا منطقي وهل تعتمد على اختيار نوع نظام التكييف


----------



## ben_sala7 (23 فبراير 2012)

اخرت علينا ف الجزء الرابع ومش عارفيين نكمل من غيره 
برجاء الاسراع 
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## kdora (3 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى بس ممكن رابط الجزء الثانى لانه لا يعمل عندى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سماح_محمد (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ارجو تحميل الجزء الاول مرة اخرى


----------



## mlaouhi (13 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ارجو تحميل الجزء الاول مرة اخرى​
​


----------



## هشام بدرى (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الجزء الاول والثانى الينك لا يعمل ارجو تنزيلهم


----------



## يامن علي حسن (26 ديسمبر 2014)

الملف الثاني والاول لايعمل 
يرجى اعادة رفعها


----------



## Jamali86 (17 أبريل 2015)

يامن علي حسن قال:


> الملف الثاني والاول لايعمل
> يرجى اعادة رفعها




السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخى ​light man
الاجزاء الثلاثة ومشروع مثال عن الموضوع في ملف واحد

http://www.mediafire.com/?dduwgvpx4fuuugp


----------



## mmhhmm (4 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mmhhmm (5 أكتوبر 2015)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------

